# BREEZE FABRICATORS Aluminum Marine and Architectual Fabricator



## Breeze Fabricators

:usaflagWE are in need of work for next week. If you have a project in mind call [email protected] 850 554 6172

Added some more pics. Check'em out


----------



## JoeZ

Is that a ceiling fan in that picture?

It's early, I could be seeing things, but if I'm right, that thing is bad ass Tim. Like all the rest of your work.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

That is a cieling fan. I designed and built it a few years ago for a resturant at Pcola beach. Its got a speed control on the wall and will go from a gentle breeze to lifting the napkins from the table in a flick of the controler!!! The first blades are about 8 feet in dia. and they taper down towards the rear because the cieling and the building taper to a point.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

:usaflag Updated some pics. Still looking for work.


----------



## tiderider

Can you guys fab up a couple of window frames for this boat?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

We can fab a grab bar set up and you can have some plexiglass themally formed to go under the twin consoles. I might have some take off grab bars from stainless that would work with a little change up. There is a pile we have taken off other boats when we built TTops for 'em.:usaflag


----------



## jhall

Hey Tim,

Yeah, I got something for you. I have a crack in my t top and I think the whole leg needs to be taken out. Got time for that?:banghead:banghead:banghead:doh


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

They are replaceing the entire leg now:letsparty


----------



## wackydaddy

Tim, do you guys do boat upholstery as well? I need some seats and bolsters from scratch. Also saw your boat ladder work in a post today, would be interested in that quote and install.


----------

